# New misc military model airplanes, ships and vehicles for sale



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

I have a inherited a misc lot of new some opened model kits all unbuilt complete with original decals sheets included.
10 ea. for kits Plus shipping.


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Pics of kits. Box are rougher than known but all kits are complete . 10 dollars for kits ea. Plus shipping


----------

